# MB not posting after RAM install



## mistavipa

I have been running the system that I built for a while now, with no problems. One day the computer just wouldn't boot up. I turn it on and the power light and the HDD lights turn on but the MB doesn't post.  I did some diagnostics and determined that it was a RAM chip. I have been using a Kingston 512mb ram stick and a 1024mb memory power pc3200 stick. 
I removed the 1gb stick and the system boots up normally. I installed just the 1gb stick and nothing. I ended up buying a 2gb(1gbx2) PC3200 DDR 400 kits off ebay. Received those and nothing. Neither worked. I then realized that i had purchased high density ram and that my MB wouldn't support it. I returned those. I found some memory master 1gb sticks on bestbuy.com for $55.99 for the pair. Exactly the same chip. They said low density so i bought them. They don't work either. 

So i guess my question is what went wrong. I've got 3 1gb sticks here (1 of which used to work perfectly) that don't work. I need to get this fixed because 512mb ram is just not doing it for me. Thank you in advance for your help.


----------



## johnb35

The memory specs for that board only supports memory modules up to ddr 333 with a max memory of 2gb, 1gb in each slot.  It's possible if you have mixed memory speeds the board won't boot.  

Try resetting the cmos by unplugging the power supply from the system, remove the cmos battery, press the power button on the front of the tower a few times and then wait a few minutes and then reinsert battery, reconnect power and try booting up.


----------



## mistavipa

johnb35 said:


> The memory specs for that board only supports memory modules up to ddr 333 with a max memory of 2gb, 1gb in each slot.  It's possible if you have mixed memory speeds the board won't boot.
> 
> Try resetting the cmos by unplugging the power supply from the system, remove the cmos battery, press the power button on the front of the tower a few times and then wait a few minutes and then reinsert battery, reconnect power and try booting up.



I tried resetting the CMOS like you said and it still didn't work. I did some research on my board and saw that it says ddr 333. Why does the board say DDR 400, right next to the DIMM slots?? And if I bought PC3200 (400mhz) why would it work for a while, then stop? Should I try PC2700 (333mhz)?


----------



## johnb35

The 1gb stick that did work, what speed does it say it is?  Its also possible that the new memory is bad.  Memory master brand is generic memory.  You might want to try some brand name memory like kingston, crucial.


----------



## mistavipa

johnb35 said:


> The 1gb stick that did work, what speed does it say it is?  Its also possible that the new memory is bad.  Memory master brand is generic memory.  You might want to try some brand name memory like kingston, crucial.



The stick doesn't say a speed on it. It says, exactly, 1GBPC3200. But why would it work for like a year, then just stop?


----------



## mistavipa

mistavipa said:


> The stick doesn't say a speed on it. It says, exactly, 1GBPC3200. But why would it work for like a year, then just stop?



But the chips themselves say centon on them.


----------



## Nanobyte

When you are talking about the various memories not working, it's not clear what configuration you are using. Mixing RAM is a gamble.  Sometimes it works, sometimes it does not.  Sometimes the RAM has to be an exact match; maker, model, spec.

When you've tried the new RAM, were they the only RAM in the MB or did you still have the 512KB in place?  If so, try the new RAM without the 512; only one brand at a time, one type, no mixing.


----------



## mistavipa

Nanobyte said:


> When you are talking about the various memories not working, it's not clear what configuration you are using. Mixing RAM is a gamble.  Sometimes it works, sometimes it does not.  Sometimes the RAM has to be an exact match; maker, model, spec.
> 
> When you've tried the new RAM, were they the only RAM in the MB or did you still have the 512KB in place?  If so, try the new RAM without the 512; only one brand at a time, one type, no mixing.


Well, my original setup was the Kingston 512mb and the 1GB memory power. It worked for quite a while. The setup I just tried were 2 1GB sticks. They were the same exact chip. They came as a pair from bestbuy.com.


----------



## StrangleHold

Well you got a 333mhz FSB processor. Dont think those old SIS chipsets could run the FSB with the memory at a higher speed. Could be trying to boot at 400 with the memory since your using DDR 400. Put the 512 stick in and go into the bios and manually set the memory to 166 or 333, which ever way the bios words it. Shut down, put the 1gb. sticks of DDR 400 in and see if it boots. It should just back clock to 333.


----------



## mistavipa

StrangleHold said:


> Well you got a 333mhz FSB processor. Dont think those old SIS chipsets could run the FSB with the memory at a higher speed. Could be trying to boot at 400 with the memory since your using DDR 400. Put the 512 stick in and go into the bios and manually set the memory to 166 or 333, which ever way the bios words it. Shut down, put the 1gb. sticks of DDR 400 in and see if it boots. It should just back clock to 333.



Did. This and nothing. The BIOS had 166 but no 333. Is it possible that even though ddr 400 is marked on the board, the board only supports ddr 333 because of the fsb? Also, the Kingston 512mb chip is a kvr400. I looked that up and it says that it is backward compatible to 333. Could the chips I'm buying not be bc?


----------



## Nanobyte

mistavipa said:


> The setup I just tried were 2 1GB sticks.....


...and presumably no 512MB in there.

While the 512MB memory working OK does suggest it's a RAM issue, are you sure?

FYI you can test your memory without normal boot by downloading memtest86, creating the disk and booting off it.  Perhaps that or similar is what you have been using.


----------



## mistavipa

Nanobyte said:


> ...and presumably no 512MB in there.
> 
> While the 512MB memory working OK does suggest it's a RAM issue, are you sure?
> 
> FYI you can test your memory without normal boot by downloading memtest86, creating the disk and booting off it.  Perhaps that or similar is what you have been using.



I've got the grub 2 bootloader with memtest86. With the 2 1GB sticks in (or even just one of them) the board never posts. I never get to see the bootloader. Therefore I can't run a mem check on the new sticks.


----------



## StrangleHold

mistavipa said:


> Did. This and nothing. The BIOS had 166 but no 333. Is it possible that even though ddr 400 is marked on the board, the board only supports ddr 333 because of the fsb? Also, the Kingston 512mb chip is a kvr400. I looked that up and it says that it is backward compatible to 333. Could the chips I'm buying not be bc?


 
Most any DDR 400 I've used would back clock to 333. Seems like it has come kinda issue all of a sudden booting with 1gb stick/s.


----------



## mistavipa

StrangleHold said:


> Most any DDR 400 I've used would back clock to 333. Seems like it has come kinda issue all of a sudden booting with 1gb stick/s.



Now I'm running memtest86 on the 512mb stick and memtest is saying theram is 163 music (ddr 327) / cas: 3-3-3-7 / ddr1 (64 bits). What's  this mean? Also says memory is 511m


----------



## Nanobyte

I've been using an old version 3.5 which gives none of the details you mentioned.  All I get are test results and I've never had any errors.  I can't interpret the figures you quoted.  The memory of 511(MB?) and the other figures may be similar to a HDD; you never get exactly the size advertised.

I've not used grub 2 to start the memtest.  I just select the Boot Menu on PC start and choose the drive memtest is in.  Does grub 2 have anything to do with your issue?


----------



## mistavipa

Nanobyte said:


> I've been using an old version 3.5 which gives none of the details you mentioned.  All I get are test results and I've never had any errors.  I can't interpret the figures you quoted.  The memory of 511(MB?) and the other figures may be similar to a HDD; you never get exactly the size advertised.
> 
> I've not used grub 2 to start the memtest.  I just select the Boot Menu on PC start and choose the drive memtest is in.  Does grub 2 have anything to do with your issue?



I can't see the bootloader being the problem. The board won't even post. (which it does before the bootloader pops up). Plus, I've been using the grub2 bootloader for quite some time now without any problems.


----------



## Demilich

I don't believe this was mentioned, but it's possible there are bad memory slots on the board itself. Have you attempted to move the 512 in different locations on the motherboard?

Also is this your motherboard? Just wondering.


----------



## mistavipa

Demilich said:


> I don't believe this was mentioned, but it's possible there are bad memory slots on the board itself. Have you attempted to move the 512 in different locations on the motherboard?
> 
> Also is this your motherboard? Just wondering.



Yes that is my board. I also have put the chip that works in both RAM slots and it works fine. I'm wondering why the board says ddr 400 on it but all these sites say max is ddr 333? Should  I try some pc2700 ddr 333 RAM instead and see what happens?


----------



## mistavipa

Ok. I went to micro center and bought 2 1GB ddr 400 sticks that they told me would down clock to 333 and they still didn't work. This is stupid. I don't understand what the problem is but I wish someone could help. Thanks for the assistance so far but nothing I try works.


----------



## johnb35

I would say its just the motherboard starting to die as its old.  I would start saving up your money for a new system. 


Without doing some extensive diagnosing, it would be hard to tell whats wrong exactly.


----------



## mistavipa

johnb35 said:


> I would say its just the motherboard starting to die as its old.  I would start saving up your money for a new system.
> 
> 
> Without doing some extensive diagnosing, it would be hard to tell whats wrong exactly.



Well thank you but I need this computer for school and don't have money to buy anything more than about $50. I guess I'll just keep trying other stuff.


----------



## StrangleHold

Whats the memory voltage set at in the bios? And whats the default voltage of the last memory you got?


----------



## mistavipa

StrangleHold said:


> Whats the memory voltage set at in the bios? And whats the default voltage of the last memory you got?



I'm not sure what the default voltage is for the chip. How can I check?Also, the voltage is set at 2.6 but I can change it to 2.7 or 2.8.


----------



## StrangleHold

The ones you got at micro, do they have a make and model number?


----------



## mistavipa

StrangleHold said:


> The ones you got at micro, do they have a make and model number?



They both have a little sticker on them. One says PCM375 030411 1gb ddr/400 samsung B6U405F and the other says PCM375 031111 ddr/400 SAM BGA B6U405F. Which is the model number for the chip itself?


----------



## StrangleHold

Have no idea, both sticks look to be unbranded memory. Dont know what the default timing and voltage should be.


----------



## mistavipa

StrangleHold said:


> Have no idea, both sticks look to be unbranded memory. Dont know what the default timing and voltage should be.



Well thank you.


----------



## StrangleHold

You could try bumping up the memory voltage to 2.7 and see what happens. Most 512mb. DDR400 sticks had a volage of 2.5/2.6. But alot of 1gb sticks had a 2.6/2.7


----------



## mistavipa

Ok. I ended up upgrading the MB Ram and processor. Running great now!! Thanks for all the help guys!


----------

